# New and eager!



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,
New to this forum, with alot of questions! a my other plan looks less likely!
I am currently 15, living in Lincolnshire and looking to save for a nissan skyline of some form, but my first question is, how much would insurance be for a 17 year old, first time, on fully comp, or even fire and theft? What would be the most cheapest to insure, i know this might not be the forum part, but would the g33 2L non turbo be expensive?

Also modding, i would love to have one wqith neon lights, with a carbon fibre hood and trims all the way around, with a massive spoiler, twein exhuast with bucket seats, race seat belts with a roll cage and al the wizz things!! lol

Any good sites, i could just flkcik through all the diffrent pieces and parts??


Any ideas??
Thanks alot
Mike


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Do your homework, (and pass your test) first


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

It's good to have aspirations but expect a rwd 2 litre car to be in excess of £5k to insure tpf&t. 

Best bet is do a couple of years in something cheap and small, get the invitable bumps out the way and then when you've got some NCB behind u invest in a nice skyline


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

matty32 said:


> Do your homework


Come on matty, there was no text talk and some effort went into the first post, plus it made more sense than anything enshui has ever posted


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Come on matty, there was no text talk and some effort went into the first post, plus it made more sense than anything enshui has ever posted


TBH Yeah thats true


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> It's good to have aspirations but expect a rwd 2 litre car to be in excess of £5k to insure tpf&t.
> 
> Best bet is do a couple of years in something cheap and small, get the invitable bumps out the way and then when you've got some NCB behind u invest in a nice skyline


Thanks, are there no rear wheel drive 2 L skylines, that you would think the insurance would cost me £1,500 or £2K?? any make or any type??
Also would mods effect it?
I know im aiming to high, but please, if anything would cost that much in insurance?
or closest?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chap as a new driver in a skyline of any description you will be lucky to get anything near 2k IMHO. More like double that, sad fact I fear.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chap as a new driver in a skyline of any description you will be lucky to get anything near 2k IMHO. More like double that, sad fact I fear.


Hmmm, i guess 4K isnt bad for the first year tbh, considering some prices i was looking at, 

Just moving this on a tad away from insurance for a bit, but onto modding, 

If i was to buy a really basic, skyline gts 2.0 for £1600, and add new trims, new wheels, repaint, decals and a new spoiler and lights, and bucket seats and all that jazz, how much would i need to save, if i also used second hand stuff?? got any links?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel, grow up for ****s sake, we know it's you.

Twice in one day is a bit much. Still, it's nice you managed to stay off the dumb text speak in this one.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Nigel, grow up for ****s sake, we know it's you.
> 
> Twice in one day is a bit much. Still, it's nice you managed to stay off the dumb text speak in this one.


lol, did i miss something interesting? who is nigel??


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Ip check lol


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I recently sold my girl friends 1.4 mg zr to a guy as his 1st car, he used my pc to pay the 2k insurance. I couldn't believe it, but if that is the cost for a standard shopping trolley I don't think you have anychance of insuring any skyline for less than 3k or 4k for a standard car. Take the advice given, put up with a 1 litre micra for a year or 2 then get something decent.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David said:


> Take the advice given, put up with a 1 litre micra for a year or 2 then get something decent.


Or a wheelbarrow, Nigel:wavey:

Are you on drugs or something Nigel? These fake accounts, little games and odd posting is just bizarre. What do you hope to achieve?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

what are you on about ? Why do you keep calling this dude Nigel???

:nervous:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Unless there is another user of your computer or perhaps a multi-personality thing going on?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Toni, what on earth is going on? Please check your IP addresses again.

You have clearly mistaken.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a bit like BatMan, him and Bruce Wayne are never in the same place at the same time. 

Come on Nigel, you got busted! You want to play games, isn't this what it's about?

I know you probably don't want to turn this into some kind of freakshow but that's what it's becoming:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nige what u can't see and what the mods can is that every post has the ip address at the side of it


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice, i was having a chat with a friend, gunna wait till next year to buy it, then do it up and use it for track days, tehn wait a while before getting insurance for it, and what is this Nigel thing! im confused!?!
If it helps, im Michael Theobald from Lincolnshire, im 15 and i have no idea who this nigel person is!?!?!?!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok say we're wrong, Michael isn't Nigel (though your ip is not in lincoln) you are posting in the R35section ATM Nigel are you not?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Nige what u can't see and what the mods can is that every post has the ip address at the side of it


Exactly, I know that Mike. Clearly something is not right.

If the mods think they've the same IP address as my posts, that's not possible,

Unless a family member is using my internet access.

Please check again.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Ok say we're wrong, you are posting in the R35section ATM are you not?


Pssst, Skyline section.

OK, Michael, you be sure to stay in touch when you get that trackday bitch all set up. I for one am looking forward to seeing it. No one can knock you for trying at an early age to achieve your dreams. Do well at school, get some good qualifications and, the sky is the limit, literally.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Ok say we're wrong, Michael isn't Nigel (though your ip is not in lincoln) you are posting in the R35section ATM Nigel are you not?


not sure mate, am i? sorry im new to this site, just wondering for a little advice, can mods move it to the rite section please?


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Pssst, Skyline section.
> 
> OK, Michael, you be sure to stay in touch when you get that trackday bitch all set up. I for one am looking forward to seeing it. No one can knock you for trying at an early age to achieve your dreams. Do well at school, get some good qualifications and, the sky is the limit, literally.


will do, got some mates that go norfolk drift arena, on sats, gunna go wiv them, they have trailers etc.  cant wait, i'll keep you posted indeed


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Wind up merchant lol. I got busted on an old forum trying to win an argument with the mod. Had no idea you could check ips then. Was pretty funny I guess for everybody else.


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

JTJUDGE said:


> Wind up merchant lol. I got busted on an old forum trying to win an argument with the mod. Had no idea you could check ips then. Was pretty funny I guess for everybody else.


yep, pretty funny. and an obvious wind up... do you really get that?


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

so who is this nigel account aimed at? im confused, lol, please tell me  i kinda gather whats going on, but still confused, someone update me


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

They basically think you and me are the same person. And our IP addresses are the same.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Nigel. Are you posting from home or work right now?

How many other GTR registers have access to that pc?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I found my long lost brother Michael. Good that at least you like Skylines.




.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

Nigel-Power said:


> I found my long lost brother Michael. Good that at least you like Skylines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! lol, ahaha, if they think we know each other, let um! we are now apart of the same family, but tbh, not trying to start an argument or anything, but is this really what you do to newbys?? accused them of stuff, now i have been accused of being someone, that i dont have a clue about?? i have facebook if anyone want to see it?? lo;


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

tbh, not trying to start an argument or anything, but is this really what you do to newbys?? accused them of stuff, now i have been accused of being someone, that i dont have a clue about?? i have facebook if anyone want to see it?? lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Michael yes do post us your facebook (PM if you want). Something odd is occurring re: IP addresses and we need to look into it.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum mate. Whatever Skyline you go for is going to cost you big time in insurance. I got my first car when i was 15 and worked on it for a couple of years before i passed my test...good experience that was!
Just a hunch but I get the feeling from your location and some of the things you mention that you might be a USAF brat?? Not sure if you might qualify for a better rate of insurance...

Good luck with the search though. There are lots of Skylines out there at varying prices and condtions. If your interested in car mechanics it might be worth picking up something that requires a bit of TLC and spending a couple of years getting it back to a decent condition....

TT


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Trims? What does that mean, like body kit maybe?? Sorry I'm showing my age now I think :s


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Michael yes do post us your facebook (PM if you want). Something odd is occurring re: IP addresses and we need to look into it.


will do in a sec mate


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

tarmac terror said:


> Welcome to the forum mate. Whatever Skyline you go for is going to cost you big time in insurance. I got my first car when i was 15 and worked on it for a couple of years before i passed my test...good experience that was!
> Just a hunch but I get the feeling from your location and some of the things you mention that you might be a USAF brat?? Not sure if you might qualify for a better rate of insurance...
> 
> Good luck with the search though. There are lots of Skylines out there at varying prices and condtions. If your interested in car mechanics it might be worth picking up something that requires a bit of TLC and spending a couple of years getting it back to a decent condition....
> ...


Hi,
Thats what i was thinking tbh, buy a second hand r33 for £1500, if i get lucky, and spend £1500 on it, doing the thing up over the next 2 years , would it be possibly to have a ruff guess on what you think, £4000 wouldnt be to bad, for the car tbh, id pay £2000, and hopefully my parents would pay the other £2000, as they jsut did for my brother, but got any ideas on ruffly?
This is for a r33 non turbo 2L, ?
Also, would getting an r33, be any cheaper to insure than if i bough a 2L non turbo r34??
And also, will r34 parts fit r33, cause i love the body work the r34 has!!!
Thanks
Mike

PS., whats a USAF brat? USAF stands for united states air force?? lol!!!


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

JapFreak786 said:


> Trims? What does that mean, like body kit maybe?? Sorry I'm showing my age now I think :s


yeah, body kit mate, thats what i mean , will a r34 kit fit a r33??


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Michael T said:


> will a r34 kit fit a r33??


Yeah, all the models are interchangable, also the 2L non turbos R34's are the cheapest out the lot


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> Yeah, all the models are interchangable


sweettt!!!! gunna so put r34 kits on it , how much would it affect the insurance, if i put on r34 kits and lights? would that be a dumb thing to do?? jsut love the r34!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Michael T said:


> would that be a dumb thing to do??


In the scale of things..... No


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> Yeah, all the models are interchangable, also the 2L non turbos R34's are the cheapest out the lot


are they even cheaper than r33's then?? are they cheapest to insure?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No chap. Look at the cars again!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Michael T said:


> are they even cheaper than r33's then?? are they cheapest to insure?


Yes, but hardest to find


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

so they are cheapest to buy and insure??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Without getting quotes will never know what is cheaper than the other, way too many variables regarding insurance. Buying a car wise, just luck on how cheap you find one or sale, get the money saved up and look then, but be prepared to bend over with a tub of Vaseline when paying your insurance at 17 with a Skyline... It was expensive enough when I got it, at a guess from previous knowledge, looking at £6k+ for one insured in your name, I know of people who paid £8k+, but that was for a GTR, but they were older..


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

JapFreak786 said:


> Without getting quotes will never know what is cheaper than the other, way too many variables regarding insurance. Buying a car wise, just luck on how cheap you find one or sale, get the money saved up and look then, but be prepared to bend over with a tub of Vaseline when paying your insurance at 17 with a Skyline... It was expensive enough when I got it, at a guess from previous knowledge, looking at £6k+ for one insured in your name, I know of people who paid £8k+, but that was for a GTR, but they were older..


nice, hmm, will have to have a think, im thinking 4K would be the most i could pay, might get one, then keep it on the drive for a year and use it at tracks, while driving something else, then use it :S


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

What do you think of this?

Try and buy a second hand r33 ( or r34, which are cheaper!?!) 
put new body kit on it depending on which car, 
new lights possible, paint the whole car matt black or pain the car a dark blue, and paint the bonnet matt black, no decided yet.
Then tint the windows, and possibly have graphics, but dont think so,
Will change the front 2 seats to bucket seats, and keep the rear ones the same as they are now,
Change the steering wheel for a race wheel and the gear stick for a nice flashy one :L, add neon lights under the car on the outside, and in the inside, on parts of it, and im gunna try and do this for around £1500, onto of a old car for £1500 whether its r34 or r33,
then the insurance, 
Wad ya think?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

like this 
Goodbye GTR R34 in Bayside Blue........ from Edward Lee's - YouTube


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

For £4K? For the first time ever I don't really know what to say.:runaway:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

er,£1500 for all of that?? Won't happen sorry, owning ANY Skyline is expensive,no matter what model it is,we call it "Skyline Tax" lol

That is an R34 GTR in the video,and your looking at spending 6 times your entire budget on just buying one.

Rough breakdown on costs (i think? not checked anything but from experience again)
Bodykit - £850 ( Knight Racer kit etc, offical NISMO bits then your looking at £5k?)
R34 GTR Bucket Seats - £1000
Steering wheel/boss - £350 (Nardi plus proper boss)
Gearknob - £80
Wrap - £1,000??

If i wear you,i'd concentrate more on enjoying your youth and get out there and chase some girls lol


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> For £4K? For the first time ever I don't really know what to say.:runaway:


i presume you mean thats a no chance?? or possibly, im 15, im only guessing


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Start with an R33 GTS-t


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

JapFreak786 said:


> er,£1500 for all of that?? Won't happen sorry, owning ANY Skyline is expensive,no matter what model it is,we call it "Skyline Tax" lol
> 
> That is an R34 GTR in the video,and your looking at spending 6 times your entire budget on just buying one.
> 
> ...


and althouigh i see where your coming from, i have found qa full body kit, the front bumper, sides and back for £400, then bucket seats for £80 on ebay, and gearknob for 320 on ebay, jsut the top bit, and cba with wrap, if you mean stickers?? just gunna get a mate to do it for cheap and paint it blue, with matt black bonnet  not exspensive at all, gunna take the cheap route and use second hand


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

Nigel-Power said:


> Start with an R33 GTS-t


thats what im thinking mate  buy a 1995 r33 gts-t, add a r34 body kit, repaint, tint windows, a bit of work on the interior, new wheels, and jobs a goodun


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

Nigel-Power said:


> Start with an R33 GTS-t


is the gts-t turbo, presume so right?? or isnt it?


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just buy yourself a Fiesta 1.2 and spend the extra cash you've saved on a prostitute. You'll feel loads better for it afterwards and have something most of your friends haven't!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

andyR43 said:


> Just buy yourself a Fiesta 1.2 and spend the extra cash you've saved on a prostitute. You'll feel loads better for it afterwards and have something most of your friends haven't!! :thumbsup:


aha, good idea, but no  im putting money for this car


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael T said:


> whats a USAF brat? USAF stands for united states air force?? lol!!!


Well, with talk of....



> carbon fibre *hood*


I took it for granted you had American blood flowing in your veins. Also Lincolnshire is popular with the USAF. Clearly I put 2 +2 together and got 5:chuckle:

I think you will be better off leaving an R33 looking like an R33 than trying to make it look like a 34. Its a bit easier trying to do that to an R32..at least they kind of look similar...the 33 is miles away styling-wise.
Get a 33Gts-t or a 32gts and go from there...

TT


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

tarmac terror said:


> Well, with talk of....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot mate!, yeah fully english here aswell, no american :L, although i should of called it a bonnet, i know  just sounds more gangster :L lol,
and was speaking with my parents just then, they said they would give me the same amount of money my brother is getting, ie, my older brother has and Citroen c3 1.4L, and pays around £1800 for insurance, and hes going uni, so might beable to squeeze £2500 out of them if i beg and wash there cars enough, leaving me to get hopefully around £2500 myself by working and selling stuff, then £3000 for the car,
£5500 for the first year, and i got 2 years to earn it, interesting task this will be!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

When you say R34 body kit, do you mean you want the lights aswell?


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

JapFreak786 said:


> When you say R34 body kit, do you mean you want the lights aswell?


just about to post somthin atm  keep watchin , but yes


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

If i was to buy a really cheap r33, i mean for £1300, and bought new front and back lights, hood and body kit for the r34, and added them to it, would it look excatly the same as the r34, but with a r33 engine, making the insurance cheaper, or wouldnt it work like that? just that i love the look of the r34, would do anything to get one and insure it, the r33 is nice, but doesnt have the same look, any ideas?
here are some links to what i mean 

Body kit for r34

Nissan Skyline R34 GTR NI-Style Aero Body Kit | eBay

The lights i cant seem to find, any canche for some help??
And completley repaint eh think blue, with a new black carbon fibre hood, or take the cheap option or jsut paint it, what about his.......

3D Carbon Fibre Vinyl 1520 x 500mm Roll - Black - Wrap Bonnet,Roof,Dash,Spoiler | eBay

or will that look cheap???

thanks alot
Mike


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

like this...

3M Carbon Fiber Vinyl Hood Install Honda CR-Z - YouTube



Might stretch the budget a tad, but should do it, if it all fits??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It's about £400 for a used set of non xenon lights on an R34 alone, just keep saving up, keep your dreams and focus, your still only 15.. 
No matter what you do to an R33, always be the tell take signs, a proper R334 kit is in the thousands if you want, look it up, peace out!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Michael T said:


> is the gts-t turbo, presume so right?? or isnt it?


Yeah, it's a single turbo 2.5 liter engine with a lot of potential.

You don't need an R34 kit for it. There are a lot of decent R33 kits out there.

If done properly, they look fantastic. A lot of the drift boys use the GTS-t, and I've gotta say some of them look very nice indeed.

But it'll be a good starting point for yourself. Look into them, read about them, you'll find your way round.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

JapFreak786 said:


> It's about £400 for a used set of non xenon lights on an R34 alone, just keep saving up, keep your dreams and focus, your still only 15..
> No matter what you do to an R33, always be the tell take signs, a proper R334 kit is in the thousands if you want, look it up, peace out!!


thanks, will have a look, doesnt need to look the same, still have some r33 parts aswell, but will, changing the lights, the bonnets and the sides make it look like an r34? and what would it do to the insurance?


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

Nigel-Power said:


> Yeah, it's a single turbo 2.5 liter engine with a lot of potential.
> 
> You don't need an R34 kit for it. There are a lot of decent R33 kits out there.
> 
> ...


but surely, if i have a turbo, the insurance will rocket through the roof!!! insurance has got to be £5000 tops, no more for a 17 year old, gunna struggle, but using turbo, surely will make it to high??


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Michael T said:


> but surely, if i have a turbo, the insurance will rocket through the roof!!! insurance has got to be £5000 tops, no more for a 17 year old, gunna struggle, but using turbo, surely will make it to high??


Yes insurance for a 17 year old on a Skyline........... will not be cheap.


There's a way round this however; to buy a non-turbo Skyline and at some stage put a GTS-t engine in it.

You can also find a non-turbo Skyline with a turbo'd engine in it for sale if you keep searching. They pop up now and then.

This way you'll have a turbo'd Skyline, but cheaper insurance.

But you musn't forget. In case of a claim if the insurance find out the car has different engine in it, they won't cover you for any claim you'll be making. (given that they inspect the car)

But in a nutshell that's how you can get cheaper insurance if you really wanted to.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

Nigel-Power said:


> Yes insurance for a 17 year old on a Skyline........... will not be cheap.
> 
> 
> There's a way round this however; to buy a non-turbo Skyline and at some stage put a GTS-t engine in it.
> ...


cool, although, tbh, im happy with a non turbo 2L tbh, for teh first years, i just want something, that will cost me £3000 or under to buy and do up, that look like an r34 that the insurance will not be higher than £5000, if that possible|?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Michael T said:


> but surely, if i have a turbo, the insurance will rocket through the roof!!! insurance has got to be £5000 tops, no more for a 17 year old, gunna struggle, but using turbo, surely will make it to high??


Probably...unless you live somewhere where crime is a word that doesnt exist and there are NO other drivers bar yourself. Lets be honest, insurance for anything 'skyline' is going to be stiff!!! And thats just for a standard car....your gonna need at least a five-figure loan for anything else!!,

TT


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

tarmac terror said:


> Probably...unless you live somewhere where crime is a word that doesnt exist and there are NO other drivers bar yourself. Lets be honest, insurance for anything 'skyline' is going to be stiff!!! And thats just for a standard car....your gonna need at least a five-figure loan for anything else!!,
> 
> TT[/QUOTE
> Lets jsut sum it up, if i was to do this...
> ...


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

unless i dont change the lights, jsut the r34 body kit, then the money i save on lights, spend on something else, anyone know?


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Michael T said:


> tarmac terror said:
> 
> 
> > Probably...unless you live somewhere where crime is a word that doesnt exist and there are NO other drivers bar yourself. Lets be honest, insurance for anything 'skyline' is going to be stiff!!! And thats just for a standard car....your gonna need at least a five-figure loan for anything else!!,
> ...


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

andyR43 said:


> Michael T said:
> 
> 
> > £12k+??
> ...


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Michael T said:


> andyR43 said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry, but even though i am 15, i know its not that much!, people are saying around £5000 for insurance atm on other sites
> ...


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

andyR43 said:


> Michael T said:
> 
> 
> > For an R33 with an R34 bodykit?
> ...


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

I've seen your post on Skylineowners forum too mate. Look at the bottom of the index page and you will see a member there called [email protected] who is the friendly local insurance broker on that forum. Speak to him and ask him how much he reckons insurance would be on an R33 with an R34 bodykit. Add that to the cost of your car together with the cost of your R34 bodykit and I think you may be in for an unpleasant surprise.

Failing that phone some insurance brokers up tomorrow and tell them what you want to do and ask them for a quote. Then come back and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

andyR43 said:


> I've seen your post on Skylineowners forum too mate. Look at the bottom of the index page and you will see a member there called [email protected] who is the friendly local insurance broker on that forum. Speak to him and ask him how much he reckons insurance would be on an R33 with an R34 bodykit. Add that to the cost of your car together with the cost of your R34 bodykit and I think you may be in for an unpleasant surprise.
> 
> Failing that phone some insurance brokers up tomorrow and tell them what you want to do and ask them for a quote. Then come back and let us know how you get on.


will do mate  thanks, i might put a r33 body kit on it, but change the front head lights to r34, cause i love the r33 cars, jsut cant stand the head light shape! its really weird, i jsut dont! lol


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck, your enthusiasm is good mate just don't be fooled into thinking it is going to be cheap.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

andyR43 said:


> Good luck, your enthusiasm is good mate just don't be fooled into thinking it is going to be cheap.


aha, thanks, i dont plan to, £3000 is make on the car, and if the insurance is more than £5000, i';ll wait a few years, and drive it on tracks, until i get experiences 
Thanks mate!


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

As I said speak to Dan about insurance, he's very helpful.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 5, 2012)

andyR43 said:


> As I said speak to Dan about insurance, he's very helpful.


will do mate, gunna send him a message, jsut after looking at this guys r33 project, the army combat painted one, looks insane! even the body kit, apart from teh front head lights! if i could change those, tehn jobs a good un!!!


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

It's good to have dreams but you've got your head in the clouds my friend. 

Why are you getting prices now? Your 2 years away. You'll change. Pointless.

You need to build up your no claims. Get a cheap to insure car for a year, drive safely, work your way up. I know of 17 year olds paying £3-£5k for not that special cars.

Put your info into some insurance search engines (with 17 as the age as it won't work at 15 obviously). Most won't even touch you. 

Unless you know now your going into a well paid job your kind of just going round in circles here. 

Sorry but the numbers just don't work out right now but that's not to say they won't do one day.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

andyR43 said:


> As I said speak to Dan about insurance, he's very helpful.


I do not think he's going to be particularly helpful when he finds out he is speaking to a 15 year old who wants to insure a skyline, not being rude but that is just a massive waste of time for everyone involved. 

I'd advise ANY new driver to cut their teeth on a low value, small engined car. Thinking about a skyline at age 15 is just daft. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I wanted one when i was 18, couldnt afford it. Got a R33 GTST when i was 20 and insurance was £2000.

I dont want to ruin your dreams mate but unless you got a job paying you over 20k a year at 17 and even then your barely going to be able to afford insurance, running costs etc.

Also all the parts you want to buy for it are going to cost a fortune too. Nothing is cheap with these cars beleive me, ive had 3 of them!!!


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not sure that it's even genuine to be honest. There seems to be a bit of activity on these forums from people pretending to be someone else. 

I guess its a form of entertainment for some. 

Bit sad that people do it though.


----------

